# I bought a new 1600 lumen light the other day



## johnnyb47 (22 Sep 2019)

Hi,
On Friday i ended up buying a new front light from Halfords. I got my hands on the Bike Hut 1600 lumen. I know its totally overkill for road use, but this winter I'm planning on doing more evening MTB riding were the trails around me are pitch black and littered with obstacles to navigate around. If I do use it on my road bike i can always reduce the power output to more driver friendly use. The first one i got though turned out to be dud. The jargon on the instructions stated it would take around 9 hours to fully charge, but 25 hours later mine was still only barely showing 75%. Today i decided to return it and the Halfords staff couldn't of been more helpful. No questions asked whatsoever they got me a replacement to which is now working properly. When i opened up the second one out of its box the first thing i noticed is that it had included a Garmin out front mount, whilst the other one didn't. The box on the second one was also sealed too.
I,m starting to think the original was returned by a previous punter minus the garmin mount, and its somehow found its way back on the shelf again. The light is pretty good on full chat and gives a really good spread of light. Ideal for negotiating dark forest trails. Hopefully this will keep me happy this winter on and off road for many miles to come


----------



## G3CWI (22 Sep 2019)

I was looking at one of those today.


----------



## johnnyb47 (22 Sep 2019)

Well worth a look at buddy. Even if you don't use the full 1600 lumens the battery life should be last a long time


----------



## Hacienda71 (22 Sep 2019)

I have one. They are good. I didn't like the Garmin combined mount as it flexes a bit and not a fan of the rubber strap type mount. Luckily the mount is like a Gopro mount so I bought a bolt on Gopro metal mount. Totally solid when off roading in a 24 hr mtb race this summer so happy to use it as my winter light on unlit Country lanes. It lasts for a long time on lower settings as well.


----------



## Jenkins (22 Sep 2019)

I picked one of those up when they were on special offer just after launch (under £30 less Briish Cycling discount I think). Definately overkill for road use - even on unlit country lanes, level 3 (of 5) lights up the whole area, while in lit areas the next level down is the highest you should need. The main problem is too many functions to cycle through - if you've been using level 3 on the lanes and drop it down a level for oncoming traffic, there's still one more steady level, four flashing modes and back to the two highest steady modes to go through to get back to level 3 steady.

Doesn't the Garmin mount put the light upsidedown making the switch difficult to use? I've mounted mine on to an old quick release bracket.


----------



## huwsparky (22 Sep 2019)

What is the burn time? Doesn't say on Halfords site as far as i can see. Wiggle do another but it's a £100 odd which has 3hr 30 burn time on 100lumen

LifeLine Pavo Front Light https://g.co/kgs/qG9fZM


----------



## johnnyb47 (22 Sep 2019)

The burn times are 1hr@1600 lumens, 1.5hr@1000 lumens,
2.5hrs@640 " " 
7 hrs @240 " "
The flashing modes will last up to 80 hours


----------



## Slick (22 Sep 2019)

Jenkins said:


> I picked one of those up when they were on special offer just after launch (under £30 less Briish Cycling discount I think). Definately overkill for road use - even on unlit country lanes, level 3 (of 5) lights up the whole area, while in lit areas the next level down is the highest you should need. The main problem is too many functions to cycle through - if you've been using level 3 on the lanes and drop it down a level for oncoming traffic, there's still one more steady level, four flashing modes and back to the two highest steady modes to go through to get back to level 3 steady.
> 
> Doesn't the Garmin mount put the light upsidedown making the switch difficult to use? I've mounted mine on to an old quick release bracket.


I have the same light, bought as a present from a well meaning relative but it also has an additional dip switch you attach to your bars to let you cycle through the many options. Total pain in the ass though, which is why it lives in a cupboard at home.


----------



## si_c (23 Sep 2019)

Slick said:


> I have the same light, bought as a present from a well meaning relative but it also has an additional dip switch you attach to your bars to let you cycle through the many options. Total pain in the ass though, which is why it lives in a cupboard at home.


Why such a problematic light?


----------



## IanSmithCSE (23 Sep 2019)

Good morning,



Jenkins said:


> .... The main problem is too many functions to cycle through - if you've been using level 3 on the lanes and drop it down a level for oncoming traffic, there's still one more steady level, four flashing modes and back to the two highest steady modes to go through to get back to level 3 steady....



I have a lezyne 700 lumen light with a similar number of options, but it also has an option called "Race Mode", please don't ask why it is called that.

In this mode the button cycles between 150 lumens and 700 lumens only, as I mount the light on the right hand side of the handlebars pointed towards the left hand side of the road 150 lumens is quite oncoming friendly and I can usually still see where I am going.

It seems an obvious feature for anyone making a light, so I am surprised that not every maker offers it.

Bye

Ian


----------



## Slick (23 Sep 2019)

si_c said:


> Why such a problematic light?


Probably says more about me than it does the light if I'm honest. It's far too bright for road use, which I'm on all the time. To reduce the problem with this they have supplied an additional dip switch you can mount to the bars but you have to cycle through the many settings to get it back to where you want it which is a bit of a first world issue but an issue all the same. It's also massive so I bought an out front mount with the go pro fitting on it which means you can't see the settings or how much power you have left. My small Lezyne light is clipped and switched on and forgotten about. I might try the big light again in mid winter to see if I get on better with it this year.


----------



## Globalti (23 Sep 2019)

LEDs have transformed lighting in many ways. Coming from dim tungsten lights with a huge battery, then to a Halogen light and now LED I love being out at night when you've got the roads almost to yourself. 

My colleague in Lagos (where I am this week) had a whip-round amongst the keen players at his tennis club and imported then installed LED lighting on the courts, meaning they can play in the cool of the night (dark at 6.30 here in the tropics) and LEDs don't mind going on and off as the power comes and goes and the gen gets fired up, unlike the old mercury lights that needed to be left 30 minutes to cool down before re-lighting, meaning they could almost never play at night.


----------



## si_c (23 Sep 2019)

I've been thinking about this, might have a look at this light - I like that you can use the light to charge other USB devices. Will add it to my watchlist see if it goes on offer, I've got plenty of lights, but you can never have enough right?


----------



## G3CWI (23 Sep 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Doesn't the Garmin mount put the light upsidedown making the switch difficult to use?




Not at all. It's the Garmin that's upside down. Are you sure you are using it correctly?


----------



## fossyant (23 Sep 2019)

Planet X have some bright lights for £20. Bobby Dazzlers.


----------



## johnnyb47 (16 Oct 2019)

Hi. Just a quick update. 
Sadly the second light gave up tonight. The first one wouldn't charge and was replaced for another. Three weeks of use and the second one started having a hissy fit tonight. It started cycling through all the different light settings all by itself. Not good when your 8 miles into your ride and in the middle of nowhere. One minute it was blazing out a full 1600 lumens then the next minute it would change to the next setting and then the next. I headed back to Halfords to show them the problem and they've been more than helpful with me. As this is the second one I had problems with, ive declined a replacement and they've refunded me. When the light was working it was brilliant but i seem to of hit a batch of faulty ones and wouldn't trust another one now. Back to my old light now. Its not as bright but at least its reliable lol.


----------



## Slick (16 Oct 2019)

Funny, after reading this thread I looked out the light and recharged it and it switched itself off halfway through the morning commute. I gave it another chance and so far it's been fine. It will probably be a while before I stop carrying a spare though.


----------



## CXRAndy (17 Oct 2019)

I have had the NiteRider 750 for years. They are extremely bright, well made and simple to use. I understand they do more powerful models too, but 750 lumens is plenty. 

I would if riding during heavy rain dismantle the light apply silicone di electric grease to all joints and usb charge area. Mine filled with water in what could be described as biblical downpour of several hours. The light survived once I had dried it all out.

I lost that day a power meter, cadence speed sensor due to water ingress.


----------



## sleuthey (19 Oct 2019)

Quite helpful reading This thread. I'm in the process of choosing another light around the £20 mark and have narrowed it down to A 1000L which I had a good feeling about and also a 2600L for the same buck. Think I will get the 1000L as people are suggesting that is ample for unlit paths??


----------



## si_c (19 Oct 2019)

Lumens are broadly irrelevant in terms of enough light for a bike to see with when riding. More important are the optics as they place the light where you need it to see. A cheaper light with lots of lumens simply floods the area with light - great if you want to see the bats in the trees 200ft above your head, less good if you don't want to blind oncoming traffic.


----------



## SuperHans123 (21 Dec 2019)

Used mine on tonight's dog walk.
Full chat mode:-


----------



## Sunny Portrush (21 Dec 2019)

There`s a cyclops waiting for you at the end of that path.....


----------



## SuperHans123 (21 Dec 2019)

Sunny Portrush said:


> There`s a cyclops waiting for you at the end of that path.....


I made it home ok.
He must have been blinded by the beam and having just the one eye can't have been easy for him.


----------



## HLaB (21 Dec 2019)

Im running two 400 lumen lights, they never have touch wood but I like the redundancy of having two. If I was doing a lot of off roading or my eyesight was failing I might get something more powerful but my current setup is good for me on unlit lanes and cycle paths (namely the unlit busway) without being too OTT and blinding on coming drivers/cyclists.


----------

